# Kind of disappointed



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

My sky blue ROH oberon cover arrived yesterday! Since it was already so close to christmas, I decided to wait till this morning to open it...and now that I finally have, I'm sad to say that I'm a bit (okay, tad more than a bit) disappointed. I know from pictures I've seen here that the sky blue color isn't supposed to be as bright as the pictures on the site, but this...it's not even close to sky blue. I'd call it more navy than anything.










That is not an actual picture - since my time is limited today, I adjusted an existing pic from oberon to accurately show the color. Has anyone else received a sky blue oberon cover lately that was really dark like this? It's so off from the color I thought it would be that I'm really considering trying to return it to get one of the other other ones I like, or maybe try to exchange it for one with the right color...unless the color really is supposed to be like this?

I feel kind of bad, I have nothing good to post about today. Just complaints. A disappointing oberon cover...Jtote bags that seem to be lost somewhere along the fedex routes since december 8th...

At least I still love my Kindle!

Oh well, Merry Christmas to you all anyway


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Its understandable to be disappointed when you were expecting something different.  Hopefully they will exchange it for you!

Glad you love your kindle!!!


Have a Merry Christmas and enjoy your kindle!

Theresam


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

If that colour is accurate, then--from what I've seen--it's definitely not the right colour. I would send them an e-mail right away with an actual picture and see what they can do.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a page from the Oberon site:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&pageNumber=2&c=67&v=&id=&sortBy=undefined&search=&shopByPrice=

They are calling the cover of both the ROH cover and the DP cover "sky blue". They're NOT the same color. You were expecting something much more the shade of the DP cover? Color(s) do not seem to be consistent -- even on the web page. That's disappointing. I don't think you should have any problem exchanging or returning for that reason.

Look at this page for comparison of colors. Two blues side-by-side: navy and sky blue.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=950


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I'd want to see an actual picture, but if that color depiction is accurate, I'd say that looks way more like navy and not like the sky blue cover I have for my DX.  I have the peacock design but the color is definitely sky blue.

I'd be talking to them.


----------



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Well I'd want to see an actual picture, but if that color depiction is accurate, I'd say that looks way more like navy and not like the sky blue cover I have for my DX. I have the peacock design but the color is definitely sky blue.
> 
> I'd be talking to them.


Took some pictures of the actual cover. Yeah, I'm thinking they really did accidentally do mine in navy. Guess I'll be talking to them soon


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep.. perfectly nice cover and color, but not what you ordered..

And you certainly did an excellent job of mocking up that color!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It almost looks like the purple one.  I received the purple one and was also expecting something much brighter.  But like yours, is very dark.


----------



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Yep.. perfectly nice cover and color, but not what you ordered..
> 
> And you certainly did an excellent job of mocking up that color!!


Thanks


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

It's the reason although I'd love an Oberon I'm not getting one for my Kindle.

I have the fern dragonfly/frog pond cover for my journal and it's a bright green colour, the colour of a real fern, should get a photo shouldn't I but what they now call fern is a horrible green going off the photos of seen of it on these boards.

So yep I'd be disappointed to if I hadn't of seen these photos and ordered one as well.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was pleased with my recent purchase of purple ROH that is very dark.  But my navy Hokusai Wave cover was way lighter than my navy HW journal.  I wasn't sure at first weather they'd done it in sky blue until I compared it to my sky blue ROH and there was a difference.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I found this on the Oberon site:

Leather Color Disclaimer

We attempt to provide web images of our leather products that closely match their natural colors. However, due to the differing color settings of a multitude of computer monitors, we cannot guarantee that the color you see on your monitor will exactly match what you receive. Even if all monitors displayed the same colors, due to the nature of leather tanning processes there are slight differences between loads of leather we receive from the tannery.

http://oberondesign.com/shopping.php

Hey, Sea. Colordeagua here.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Your cover definitely looks navy, not sky blue. Let us know what Oberon CS says about this.


----------



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Your cover definitely looks navy, not sky blue. Let us know what Oberon CS says about this.


Will do. I'll find out whether it's navy or not and let people know what options Oberon gives me - for future reference if this happens to anyone else. In the end though, I might actually keep this one...the longer it's in my possession, the more attached I seem to be getting to it 

The color isn't anything close to what I wanted, but it's not as unpleasant as I first thought - the darker blue actually looks lovely with the silver of the pewter button. Also the quality of the tooling is exquisite and even - I've seen quite a few covers that didn't look as nice because the...depth?...of the tooling was uneven in various areas making it look worn away. I think I might rather keep this one than risk exchanging it for a poorly tooled one.

We'll see though


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree, it looks to be an excellent cover.. either color would be nice of course.  I think they would replace it.. or you could order a sky blue and then decide.. I'm sure you could sell the one you don't choose.

Now, when I ordered my sky blue peacock for DX (yep they don't have a DX in the peacock but they made one using the template for the.. well I'm not sure, probably the Kindle 2 cover.. and floated it so there is a margin all round the design.. ) They will do the same with some patterns that can be floated, for the large portfolios.  But since it wasn't a standard item I agreed that I couldn't return it.  I was also able to choose from all the Kindle buttons, so I went with the wave button used on the Hosukai Wave.  And I love it!

I have to dig out my camera and get a picture to post.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

you would expect a slight change in colour but that is not a slight change, that is a different shade altogether! let us know how you go with CS.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I sure hope you get this sorted!  I'm sure the folks at Oberon would hate to know you are disappointed.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

just fire up an email or call them anyways. they are really nice folks there and would most definitely understand if the color is way off what you expected. Obviously, with leather/natural materials, product colorings can differ by a huge margin. no one said dying natural products is a definite and exact art. however, this is ssooo dark, perhaps you can argue your case


----------

